# Tegu Names



## Abigail Sykes (Mar 6, 2015)

I need a name for my male tegu! Anyone have any ideas?


----------



## Alliocha (Mar 10, 2015)

Mine is called Travis, like the singer of an gruesome Death Metal band  Finally found out that its a girl but the name will not change


----------



## Skeep (Mar 11, 2015)

I'm probably not the best guy to ask. I never could think of a name, so my girl wound up being named Fluffy.  If you Google for "Tegu Names" there are some lists around that might give you some ideas.


----------



## Rebecca Stout (Mar 12, 2015)

Quinten. Or Marcus.


----------



## marydd (Mar 12, 2015)

Pretty good looking gu. I say james Dean. Hehe.


----------

